# What's for Dinner?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"What's for Dinner?" is a very important question in the quilting community. One artist on FB asks the question every night--and a traveling national exhibition even came out of it, LOL. Everything from popcorn to gourmet dinners might be the answer.

So, what's for dinner?

We're having pork loin roast, cooked in my Instant Pot (see the Instant Pot thread here in Not Quite Kindle for more information). Potato, not sure what veggie yet.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

super food crunch salad from paris baguette.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm thinking maybe a chicken dish prepared in the Instant Pot. Not sure of details quite yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> super food crunch salad from paris baguette.


What's in a super food crunch salad?

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What's in a super food crunch salad?
> 
> Betsy


i knew you were gonna ask that.... unfortunately, paris baguette doesn't list the components on the containers the salad comes or on the website, so from memory....

it's got kale, quinoa, almond flakes, feta and parmesan cheese, avocado, blueberries and strawberries with an oil and vinegar dressing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> i knew you were gonna ask that.... unfortunately, paris baguette doesn't list the components on the containers the salad comes or on the website, so from memory....
> 
> it's got kale, quinoa, almond flakes, feta and parmesan cheese, avocado, blueberries and strawberries with an oil and vinegar dressing.


I figured with the word "super" in it, it would have kale in it. Not a fan, but the rest sounds great.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I sauteed chicken and veggies.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just finished my sister's chili and cornbread - it was yummy!  Dutch apple pie available for dessert.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Early dinner of home made cheese pizza here and a nice salad with cruciferous and arugula and all kinds of other goodies in it, including kale. I love kale. Which is why I love this salad bag of shredded cabbages, kale and brussel sprouts.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Oven roasted chicken drumsticks, baked potatoes, and a fruit salad.

(It seems to me we had a thread discussing dinner plans previously, meaning years ago. I think I found some new ideas for meals from that thread. Nothing wrong with starting a new one, though.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought we did, too, LL, but couldn't find it with a quick search (have I mentioned that I'm really, really, lazy?).  

Love reading through what people are having.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Wound up making Lemon Mustard with Potatoes, highly altered. Got started & then didn't have lots of the ingredients, so I improvised: no potatoes, so substituted frozen green beans & frozen asian vegetable mix; didn't have dijon, so substituted strong deli mustard - and added all of those things to next week's grocery list! {wink}. Heated up some leftover brown rice. All very tasty, but too watery. Think I'll halve both the chicken stock & lemon juice next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a learning experience!  You can put the IP on sauté mode and reduce the liquid, though I've not done it.  Sounds yummy!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So, maybe off-topic, but a burning issue for me. Whenever I boil or saute chicken (generally using boneless chicken breasts, frozen, in bulk from Costco), I come away with "white, globular particles". I've googled this & articles say it's harmless. But it's very unappealing. OK for serving at home with no guests, but not so nice for guests.

Is there some other type of chicken I should be using?

I don't remember this "(first-world?) problem" from years in the past.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You've Google'd them--what are they?

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought we did, too, LL, but couldn't find it with a quick search (have I mentioned that I'm really, really, lazy?).
> 
> Betsy


I understand, I'm lazy, too. And it was years ago.

I've always wondered what that white stuff was, too and I use boneless chicken breasts most of the time. I think it even shows up when cooking ones that haven't been frozen. Guess I always assumed it was safe to eat, but do try to keep it off the serving plate.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We'll be having a chicken casserole for dinner today. Only mine will be dinner at noon and II's will be eaten this evening. Some of last night's fruit salad will accompany it.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I love reading about food!

We both work from home and our main meal of the day is lunch. It is beef bourguignon today, with red wine and carrots. Mashed potatoes for the husband, some bread for me. And a small glass of sake, just because


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night I had french fries (made in an air fryer) with a fried egg (made in a pan the normal way), which had a double yolk. I've decided the air fryer is the the best invention ever!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Air fryer?


Tell me more!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I did finally find the old thread (started in 2009!) only because I was sure I remembered it being started by Susan in VA (I miss Susan) and it was easier looking through her profile. It is 99 pages long and the last post is May of 2013. I think the new thread was a great idea, but there are thousands of ideas in the old thread if anyone wants to check it out.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10734.msg202083.html#msg202083


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

making chicken and wild rice soup..it's snowing so it's a soup day


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I will be doing a roast chicken with mashed (probably garlic-laced) potatoes and roasted butternut squash with herbs and cheese.

Bring your appetites, ladies and gents. Dinner will be promptly served at 7.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I did finally find the old thread (started in 2009!) only because I was sure I remembered it being started by Susan in VA (I miss Susan) and it was easier looking through her profile. It is 99 pages long and the last post is May of 2013. I think the new thread was a great idea, but there are thousands of ideas in the old thread if anyone wants to check it out.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10734.msg202083.html#msg202083


Well done, Chris!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Air fryer?
> 
> 
> Tell me more!


Uh oh. I foresee some enabling!

This model has 2 sizes; the black & red ones are back ordered for 1-2 MONTHS ; the purple is in stock in both sizes & the white is in stock in the larger size.

Going to have to think about this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Uh oh. I foresee some enabling!
> 
> This model has 2 sizes; the black & red ones are back ordered for 1-2 MONTHS ; the purple is in stock in both sizes & the white is in stock in the larger size.
> 
> Going to have to think about this.


I'd never heard of it! Cool. We don't eat that much fried food. (Though I suspect we'd eat more with that gadget!)

Fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dinner tonight:  spaghetti squash cooked in the Instant pot and some leftover baked cod, salad.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd never heard of it! Cool. We don't eat that much fried food. (Though I suspect we'd eat more with that gadget!)
> 
> Fun!


Walmart has one that looks like BB-8. Looks like they do a lot more than fry. They grill , roast, and even bake cakes. I found a small one at Walmart that is probably not as versatile , but it's only $39. It's out of stock but I submitted the email alert form.

Time to think about dinner. It'll be something easy because I have a big package of chicken wings to put in the oven.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Lentil tacos & pinto beans tonight. DD is vegetarian.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I ended up with a hot dog and hash browns. I threw some onions and mushrooms in with the potatoes so I had some veggies. I'll have more for my nighttime snack.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I will be doing a roast chicken with mashed (probably garlic-laced) potatoes and roasted butternut squash with herbs and cheese.
> 
> Bring your appetites, ladies and gents. Dinner will be promptly served at 7.


I'm a little late, is there anyanything left?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

We are going simple tonight.  Chili with fritos to garnish.  I have a list of dinners to make this week and I am going to do prep tonight and then the rest of the week will be easy.  I am also going to make a Mediterranean chicken quinoa salad tonight to pack for lunches this week.

By the way, I have an air fryer.  It is the bomb.  It makes the best french fries and onion rings without all the grease and oil but it also does all sorts of healthy meals and snacks.  Consider it a very small convection oven and you have the right idea.  And like the Instant Pot, you can have a separate pot in the AF and make a cake and other gooey things.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Uh oh. I foresee some enabling!
> 
> This model has 2 sizes; the black & red ones are back ordered for 1-2 MONTHS ; the purple is in stock in both sizes & the white is in stock in the larger size.
> 
> Going to have to think about this.


That looks similar to mine, I did get it through Amazon... from "Best Choice Products", it is from China I think and a bit cheaply made but works! I love it, I think it's especially good if your single, makes just the right amount for one person. I already used it twice today ... so I'll give it a rest and for my dinner tonight I'm planning on having goat cheese ravioli with marinara sauce.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Lentil tacos & pinto beans tonight. DD is vegetarian.


Lentil tacos sound good. How do you make them?

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lentil tacos sound good. How do you make them?
> 
> Betsy


Well, in the past, I moved from TX to upstate NY at one point & learned to make my own taco seasoning, but I found a couple of recipes that use taco seasoning from the grocery store.
I didn't use the Instant Pot because what with all the other preps (slicing fresh tomatoes & lettuce & grating cheese) it wouldn't have saved any time. I added all the seasonings to the water that I cooked the lentils in & then cooked them only about 15 minutes, with the lid off turning the heat down to a simmer, so they would have a bit of crunch left. If you use a 2-to-1 water-to-lentil ratio, this should cook off almost all of the water & there will be very little to drain out. You could also use them in burritos if you didn't have any beans around.

Lentil Tacos (non Instant Pot)
and 
Lentil Tacos (Instant Pot)
(I didn't add any tomato sauce)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> I'm a little late, is there anyanything left?


Always room for you. The leftover chicken is, regrettably, in a delicious soup right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leftover pork roast, sweet potato, peas, salad.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Last night, I made a big batch of green bean casserole. This morning, I made a pork roast with potatoes, carrots and onions. Here I was, looking forward to this feast tonight when I found out GS had other plans.

I sent him to Walgreen's to get Tylenol for my mother. He always takes a $20 bill and hopes I won't ask for change (fat chance). When he noticed that he had just enough change to buy us both McD's, he brought that home instead. Oh, well, there's always tomorrow. I did enjoy the unsweetened iced tea but I wasn't in the mood for hamburger (no fries).


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We went to our favorite Mexican place tonight. I had beef enchiladas with rice and refried beans. II had tamales.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Always room for you. The leftover chicken is, regrettably, in a delicious soup right now.


neve regret soup, I'll happily share some of that. I love soup. lunch today was hale and hearty's chicken vegetable soup and dinner was their chicken satay over rice noodles


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Leftover Green Chile Pork stew from Xmas for me & DH; leftover split pea soup for the vegetarian DD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

loonlover said:


> We went to our favorite Mexican place tonight. I had beef enchiladas with rice and refried beans. II had tamales.


Yum! Going to San Diego soon, looking forward to Mexican at some of our favorite places!



telracs said:


> neve regret soup, I'll happily share some of that. I love soup. lunch today was hale and hearty's chicken vegetable soup and dinner was their chicken satay over rice noodles


Agree! Soup is one of my favorite meals.

Betsy


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Cold left over roast chicken, and home grown salad vegetables. Second course fresh picked, steamed in its husk, sweet corn-on-the cob. Yummy.  I love picking my fresh veggies from the garden six minutes before they go on the plate.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ryn Shell said:


> I love picking my fresh veggies from the garden six minutes before they go on the plate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ryn Shell said:


> Cold left over roast chicken, and home grown salad vegetables. Second course fresh picked, steamed in its husk, sweet corn-on-the cob. Yummy.  I love picking my fresh veggies from the garden six minutes before they go on the plate.


Oh, yum, fresh off the stalk corn-on-the-cob. Love it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

met a friend for dinner at a local hibachi restaurant.  we skipped the show (we're regulars there), but she got steak and chicken hibachi and i got salmon.  we both got fried rice.  and i have lunch for tomorrow....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

5 oz steaks, roasted brussels sprouts, and baked potatoes


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> 5 oz steaks, roasted brussels sprouts, and baked potatoes


I roasted brussels sprouts for the first time last month. They were so good, I ate about half right out of the oven. Paid for it the next day. If I make them again, I'll try not to be so greedy.

I had a grandma meal. We always used to joke that my grandmother would cook the first five things out of the icebox for dinner. So, that's what I had tonight.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I roasted brussels sprouts for the first time last month. They were so good, I ate about half right out of the oven. Paid for it the next day. If I make them again, I'll try not to be so greedy.
> 
> I had a grandma meal. We always used to joke that my grandmother would cook the first five things out of the icebox for dinner. So, that's what I had tonight.


Totally different flavor when they are roasted, aren't they?! I have no self-control when they are roasted either, but I don't have any consequences for stuffing myself with them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Totally different flavor when they are roasted, aren't they?! I have no self-control when they are roasted either, but I don't have any consequences for stuffing myself with them.


I like them anyway with just a little salt, but, yes, roasted is entirely different. I'll make sure I eat them with dinner next time. And there will be a next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love brussel sprouts!  Any way you fix them.  Love getting a big stalk of fresh ones from Trader Joe's.  It's so weird looking!

We had lamb chops, boiled potatos with butter and parsley (at least hubby did) and steamed broccoli/cauliflower/carrot blend.  And a bit of salad.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Meat ball stroganoff. I was bad and didn't fix a salad. But we did have a piece of angel food cake for dessert.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love brussel sprouts! Any way you fix them. Love getting a big stalk of fresh ones from Trader Joe's. It's so weird looking!
> 
> We had lamb chops, boiled potatos with butter and parsley (at least hubby did) and steamed broccoli/cauliflower/carrot blend. And a bit of salad.
> 
> Betsy


ooh, lamb chops....

i miss lamb chops (i've gone pescatarian)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> ooh, lamb chops....
> 
> i miss lamb chops (i've gone pescatarian)


Hubby could never be anything other than an omnivore. . So there will always be lamb (one of his favorites).

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I was at my weekly Backgammon club at a local restaurant & had my usual: Green Chile Turkey Jack grilled sandwich - love it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I was at my weekly Backgammon club at a local restaurant & had my usual: Green Chile Turkey Jack grilled sandwich - love it.


I'm not entirely certain what that is, but it certainly sounds good!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not entirely certain what that is, but it certainly sounds good!
> 
> Betsy


It's a grilled cheese sandwich, using sourdough bread, turkey, New Mexico Hatch green chile, & Monterrey Jack cheese! Decadent & spicy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Made steak, mashed potatoes, and green beans from the garden last night.

Planning on baked chicken breasts dressed with Italian-flavored bread crumbs, salt, pepper, and butter, pasta, and a veggie.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I like them anyway with just a little salt, but, yes, roasted is entirely different. I'll make sure I eat them with dinner next time. And there will be a next time.


I like to cut them in half and toss them in a little olive oil; roast for about 5-7 minutes; put a little more olive oil and some Parmesan cheese; then back in the oven to roast for another few minutes.

And, yes, I eat about half of them right from the oven.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

deckard said:


> I like to cut them in half and toss them in a little olive oil; roast for about 5-7 minutes; put a little more olive oil and some Parmesan cheese; then back in the oven to roast for another few minutes.
> 
> And, yes, I eat about half of them right from the oven.


 I'll have to try the Parmesan. Sounds delicious.

It's so nice to know there are other Brussels sprouts enthusiasts in this world. Nobody in my family but me likes them. And my kids wouldn't let me make them when they were growing up because they couldn't stand the smell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leftover pork roast for dinner tonight.  Not sure what else. . Had a big lunch out with friends.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Got some eggs that "need using", so getting ready to make some egg salad shortly.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Pan fried cod with left-over roasted vegetables (sweet potato, squash, carrots, cauliflower, garlic). No salad - I think we had quite enough vegetables for today.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had some of my lovely ground beef curry last night with cauliflower rice, peas and chutney. Its one of those dishes I can whip up when I don't know what to make as long as I have frozen beef in the freezer, can of tomato diced and can of mushroom in the house. 

Fry onion, garlic and ginger, Then add mushrooms and after that add spices which I make my own. But 2 ts curry powder and 2 ts madras powder from the store will work too. I make baharat powder for mine with some curry powder. Some lime juice, which I use often the true lime packages for cooking. Then I add the beef, let cook for a bit and add the can of tomato diced and let it cook for a bit. Salt, pepper. Serve over rice, crice, or whatever you want. Some chutney, peas, beans or other greens. I add indian chile powder in for some heat, optional. 

Tonight I don't know yet. I have some frozen chicken pot stickers in the freezer, I might make it into a soup with some mirepoix, spinach, broth, green onions and some other things. Otherwise I'll reheat some hawaiian pork I made in the instant pot a while back and serve that with some tortillas and avocado and tomato. Since its tennis time in half an hour, I have to find something quick.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We went with Papa Murphy's take out/bake at home Chicken Tuscan pizza tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Broccoli and cheese stuffed chicken breast with green bean casserole.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Homemade pizza - Canadian bacon, pineapple, and black olives for toppings and a tossed salad.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I think we're going with some sort of fish fillets tonight. Break out your tartar sauce!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I think we're going with some sort of fish fillets tonight. Break out your tartar sauce!


The only reason I eat fish is for the tartar sauce.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

loonlover said:


> Homemade pizza - Canadian bacon, pineapple, and black olives for toppings and a tossed salad.


This sounds very interesting. I'm always on a lookout for things to put on my homemade pizza (can't eat tomatoes or peppers).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The only reason I eat fish is for the tartar sauce.


My FIL taught me a nifty recipe for cod.

Salt, pepper, crushed Ritz crackers, butter. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes. Yum.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A casserole consisting of a layer of potatoes, onions, carrots, ground beef, and English peas. Pour a can of tomato sauce over all, cover with foil and bake for about an hour at 350 or until potatoes are done. This was the only casserole my maternal grandmother ever made. Her rationale was that my grandfather wouldn't eat casseroles. I have a suspicion that she was the one who didn't like casseroles. I did switch it up a little tonight. I made a carrot-raisin salad instead of putting the carrots in with the other items.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, mouth watering.

Oven baked cod, some filled tortellini, squash.  Ate too much popcorn today at the movies!  And brussel sprouts for lunch.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> My FIL taught me a nifty recipe for cod.
> 
> Salt, pepper, crushed Ritz crackers, butter. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes. Yum.


Everything tastes better on a Ritz.

I had steak, mashed potatoes, green beans with a small scoop of banana split ice cream after.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everything tastes better on a Ritz.


Or at the Ritz.




> I had steak, mashed potatoes, green beans with a small scoop of banana split ice cream after.


When I first read this, I thought you had green beans with small scoop of ice cream....which I thought a curious combination!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I first read this, I thought you had green beans with small scoop of ice cream....which I thought a curious combination!
> 
> Betsy


Everything tastes better with ice cream.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

2 slices of sicilian pizza


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everything tastes better with ice cream.


Well, there is that. 



telracs said:


> 2 slices of sicilian pizza


I miss pizza....rarely eat it anymore. Sigh.

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Tonight will be whatever my FIL makes. Tomorrow, I'm thinking a pork tenderloin. I believe my mother is coming over.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yesterday my sister, my niece and her husband i went to see The Lion King and then we walked down to a new upscale called The Pennsy next to Penn Station. One of the stalls there is called Cinnamon Snail, and it is vegan. I got the Miso Teriyaki Grilled Tofu over red quinoa and greens. I got it because it comes with Chinese five spice roasted brussel sprouts, and we've been discussing them here for so long, i wanted some....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Picked up some more Brussels sprouts yesterday. I'll be Roasting them today.

I didn't post my dinner last night because it wasn't all that good. I got some seafood shrimp salad from Sam's Club which I had before. It's pretty good although the shrimp are kind of tough. I usually just pick them out and put my own in. I always have a bag of shrimp in the house for salads. However this time it was pretty bad. I ended up throwing it out.

I had fixed a small salad on the side and I ate that. Mushrooms, tomatoes, cucumbers, beets, and black olives with oil, vinegar, and Parmesan. That saved the day. I'll make another salad tonight with my own shrimp and my own veggies and my own dressing.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Corn chowder and buttermilk cheddar chive rolls.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> Corn chowder and buttermilk cheddar chive rolls.


*snatches a cheddar chive roll*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleB675 said:


> Corn chowder and buttermilk cheddar chive rolls.


 That's a comfort meal for rainy day.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Great northern beans cooked in the Instant Pot (at least that is the plan; I hope they turn out okay) and cornbread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Roast turkey breast; it's in the oven now cooking while we watch the game.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Indian Butter Chicken (cooked in the IP) with Basmati rice and a spinach salad.

I'm having the first of 2 dental surgeries in the morning and my ability to chew is going to be curtailed for a few months, so the above was my choice for a "last meal". 

Now to go find the smoothie thread, I know we had one...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery, Chris. Dental surgery is never fun.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Last meal.    

I have no clue what to have for dinner. Sigh. One of those days where I just don't feel like cooking. So I just ate some bread I pulled from the oven. Some grain bread, 10 grain. 

I am going to waffle until its too late to cook anything. I asked hubby an hour ago what he wants, I haven't heard an answer yet so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Last meal.
> 
> I have no clue what to have for dinner. Sigh. One of those days where I just don't feel like cooking. So I just ate some bread I pulled from the oven. Some grain bread, 10 grain.
> 
> I am going to waffle until its too late to cook anything. I asked hubby an hour ago what he wants, I haven't heard an answer yet so I don't feel too bad.


I think you answered yourself! Waffles for supper!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Last meal.
> 
> I have no clue what to have for dinner. Sigh. One of those days where I just don't feel like cooking. So I just ate some bread I pulled from the oven. Some grain bread, 10 grain.
> 
> I am going to waffle until its too late to cook anything. I asked hubby an hour ago what he wants, I haven't heard an answer yet so I don't feel too bad.





crebel said:


> I think you answered yourself! Waffles for supper!!


Chicken and Waffles!

I'm having mango soy protein with brown rice and miso soup. actually, i think the rice will end up in the soup.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> Chicken and Waffles!
> 
> I'm having mango soy protein with brown rice and miso soup. actually, i think the rice will end up in the soup.


I've always said "yuck" when someone mentioned chicken and waffles. Then I had nothing else in the house but leftover fried chicken and waffles. What a wonderful surprise. I remember when KFC used to serve honey with their fried chicken.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

i've never made waffles in my life, I do not have any equipment in any case. Chicken and waffles. There was this place in Las Vegas near the hotel. What the heck was it called. Famous for chicken in waffles. OMG that was the most horrible goodness I have ever eaten. I thought this is going to be just awful and I threw that thing down my pipe so fast it was sickening. I think it had slaw on it too. Bruxie, that was the name.

https://bruxie.com/

I can't even tell you how good this thing was. the chicken melted in your mouth, the coffee was good, friendly peeps. And I'll never have it again as I don't think I'll ever go to Vegas again. 

Anywho, I got some chicken soup going now. Some veggies, potatoes, left over chicken, fideo thingies. Its a combined attempt of hubby and me. Hence having noodles and potato in the same soup. 

I'll be eating in a bit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> i've never made waffles in my life, I do not have any equipment in any case. Chicken and waffles. There was this place in Las Vegas near the hotel. What the heck was it called. Famous for chicken in waffles. OMG that was the most horrible goodness I have ever eaten. I thought this is going to be just awful and I threw that thing down my pipe so fast it was sickening. I think it had slaw on it too. Bruxie, that was the name.
> 
> https://bruxie.com/
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened to my waffle iron. Home made waffles are so much better than the frozen kind. But that's all I had for my chicken-n-waffles-fest. Still came out well with some good maple syrup. I think I'll try honey next time.

I didn't get to make my salad for dinner tonight and I'm not talking about what I had. Two bad nights in a row. The beef stew is definitely going in the slow cooker tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I fixed Beef and Broccoli in the pressure cooker last night and we had it over rice (rice cooker).  It was really good but I forgot how long it takes to brown the beef in small batches before throwing everything in the pot.  It was almost 8:00pm when we ate - and that is usually the time when I head upstairs to get ready for bed.  Guess who stayed up too late last night?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

A tray of 5 cheese stuffed shells I bought from Sam's Club.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Salad with shrimp, black olives, beets, mushrooms, cucumbers, and tomatoes, dressed with EVOO, vingar and parmesan.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Last night it was a pork roast with potatoes and carrots cooked in the pressure cooker. Waldorf salad accompanied it. 

Today will be tacos with homemade guacamole.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

inari (sticky rice wrapped in tofu skin)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chicken/veggie saute with cranberry sauce.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Tilapia fillets, white rice, and buttered peas.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Broiled salmon, roasted baby potatoes and green beans.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> Broiled salmon, roasted baby potatoes and green beans.


may i come over?

i'm thinking of taking a walk to the japanese restaurant (i have a discount), and so hibachi salmon, i think...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My cousin sent me a bunch of these funnies, but I was inspired by this one for tonight's dinner.

Ate salad for dinner …Mostly  croutons & tomatoes ... Really just  one big, round crouton covered with tomato sauce ... And  cheese... FINE, it  was a pizza... I ate a pizza …


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My baked chicken breasts, roasted potatoes, and corn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ate salad for dinner &#8230;Mostly croutons & tomatoes ... Really just one big, round crouton covered with tomato sauce ... And cheese... FINE, it was a pizza... I ate a pizza &#8230;


LOL, think I saw that on weight watchers!

Leftover turkey breast, brussel sprouts, mashed potatos, salad.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Turkey scaloppine, linguine and a spinach salad.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Leftover homemade pizza!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Bean soup sort of from a recipe and a corn bread muffin. I think I have permission to make it again with a little more tweaking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hot dog. No time to cook and not much appetite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope you're feeling okay, Gertie!

Parmesan crusted pork loin chop.  Sweet potato.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hope you're feeling okay, Gertie!
> 
> Parmesan crusted pork loin chop. Sweet potato.
> 
> Betsy


I'm fine. Just tired. I think I'll get a good night's sleep and dream of chardonnay braised short ribs with cheddar mashed potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Yesterday was breakfast for dinner. 

Today I'm making pepperoni rolls.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was going to have ham, mashed potatoes and brussells sprouts but I dropped an egg on the counter when I was putting them away.

So, I had ham, hash browns and an egg.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I think it will be BLT's and tater tots.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I roasted 2 massive pieces of pork yesterday, so that was for lunch, with rice and salad. The rest of the pork was sliced and frozen for future use. I am so tired I cannot face the idea of cooking tomorrow, so I see sushi in my crystal ball.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not feeling up for cooking today so I'll pull out from the fridge the delish chicken pot pie I buy at traders joe, just for days like these. 

Having a nice salad with that.

Yesterday we had cheese and pepper pizza as I needed to use up the no knead dough I had in the fridge.



anguabell said:


> I roasted 2 massive pieces of pork yesterday, so that was for lunch, with rice and salad. The rest of the pork was sliced and frozen for future use. I am so tired I cannot face the idea of cooking tomorrow, so I see sushi in my crystal ball.


I think I have a pork butt chunk in my freezer somewhere. You got me thinking of pork. Mine will be hawaiian though. Although I also have a pork loin chunk in there too I believe. For a roast type pork dish. Something to make the weekend. Gave me ideas you did.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Baked chicken with roasted veggies (squash, zucchini, purple onion, mushrooms, green peppers)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure. I've got a pork roast in the oven, but I'm in the mood for something chicken. I've got cranberry sauce and it would go good with the chicken. Maybe I'll do a chicken and veggie stir fry and then mix the cranberry sauce right in with it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Made my baked cod with crushed Ritz crackers/butter/salt and pepper... rice pilaf... and buttered peas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When I was slicing up the pork roast last night to put it away, I kept picking at the roast, the potatoes, the carrots and the onions. So I had a stand-up dinner last night.

Beef stew tonight with green beans.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

We're having stir-fry with lots of vegetables, leftover pork, and soba noodles.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Oven Fried Chicken and Risotto made in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

loonlover said:


> Oven Fried Chicken and Risotto made in the pressure cooker.


I've never made risotto, but I'd like to try it in the pressure cooker. Should be lots easier.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've never made risotto, but I'd like to try it in the pressure cooker. Should be lots easier.


I asked that very question in the IP thread and was told it's throw everything in the pot, set it, and come back when done. I haven't gotten around to trying it yet.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When I was slicing up the pork roast last night to put it away, I kept picking at the roast, the potatoes, the carrots and the onions. So I had a stand-up dinner last night.
> 
> Beef stew tonight with green beans.


Food eaten while standing has no calories I've been told, so it's all good.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... last night ... kept picking at the roast, the potatoes, the carrots and the onions. So I had a stand-up dinner last night.
> 
> ...


I do that frequently!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Cheeseburgers on homemade buns.

Joanne Fluke's fudge cupcakes for dessert, maybe. So far I've gone as far as putting the stick of butter on the counter to warm up.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've never made risotto, but I'd like to try it in the pressure cooker. Should be lots easier.


It was my first time to make it. It turned out pretty close to the descriptions of the dish I had read. And I've been told I can make it again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

loonlover said:


> It was my first time to make it. It turned out pretty close to the descriptions of the dish I had read. And I've been told I can make it again.


High praise!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a "grandma" meal (see earlier post). The first five things out of the fridge. Beef, pork, carrots, mashed potatoes, roasted potatoes. I was going to add green beans but my plate was pretty full. Now, so am I.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Definitely not anything exciting. A peanut butter and jelly sandwich, chips, and grapes while answering calls on the radio at work. At least tonight, I didn't get a call right after taking a bite of my sandwich. That is always a bit of a challenge to getting the call answered in a hurry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

loonlover said:


> Definitely not anything exciting. A peanut butter and jelly sandwich, chips, and grapes while answering calls on the radio at work. At least tonight, I didn't get a call right after taking a bite of my sandwich. That is always a bit of a challenge to getting the call answered in a hurry.


Especially peanut butter.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

malaysian curry stew.. (and a claritin before hand to keep the coconut allergy at bay)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chicken, potatoes o'brien, green beans, cranberry sauce and a tagalong for dessert.

Reading what y'all are cooking, I need to start diversifying.


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

Leftover tacos


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Rotisserie chicken and broccoli cranberry slaw from Fresh Market with some left over risotto. And a piece of cherry pie (Fresh Market again) for dessert.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I did steak, mashed potatoes, and steamed broccoli last night, pasta and sauce the night before.

Doing my baked chicken tonight.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Baked tilapia, sprouted rice and quinoa blend and broccoli.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lemon dill salmon and rice. and rainbow cookies for dessert


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

Leftover tacos once again. I made three pounds of meat for just myself. Probably not such a great idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Beef stew and roasted brussels sprouts.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Baked chicken breast and a pasta salad made with chickpea rotini, shredded carrot, purple onion and some yummy spinach artichoke jack cheese.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

lobster and baked potatoes (a rare splurge)


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Baby back ribs cooked in the pressure cooker and maybe roasted potatoes to go with them. Haven't come up with what kind of salad, yet.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Insanely busy, so just a quick Chinese stir-fried chicken with onions, garlic, soy sauce, sesame oil, tapioca starch, wine and sugar, with noodles and some salad, all together accomplished in under 20 minutes. 
Now drinking exquisite Downton Abbey tea from the Republic of Tea (Estate Blend, highly recommended although I usually don't do tea bags).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was thinking of steak and fries and a veggie, mainly because I just got my new Farberware air fryer ($39 at WalMart).

Question for those of you who have one. Mine says it has to have 4" clearance sides and top and be set on a heat resistant surface. Now I'm nervous. I don't want to put it on my fairly new Formica countertop unless I know it's heat resistant enough. I could put it on my ceramic top stove, but I think that precludes my using even the broiler on the stove. How do you guys handle this or is my cheap $39 fryer the only one with not enough insulation? If it is, I'm returning it tomorrow.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Beef tips and noodles.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hibachi salmon.  which will also be lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a very late breakfast and an even later lunch, so I just had cottage cheese, peaches and walnuts for dinner.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A build your own pizza at Blaze Pizza in Arlington, TX.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

loonlover said:


> A build your own pizza at Blaze Pizza in Arlington, TX.


ooh, what did you put on it?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

telracs said:


> ooh, what did you put on it?


Rather basic, pepperoni, bacon, green peppers, onions, mushrooms, and black olives. We're rather boring when it comes to pizza. We did like the sauce. I can see why our son asked for extra sauce on his pizza.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I made some buns using my usual recipe but added a bit of Gouda with tomatoes and olives that I picked up at Sam's Club. We're having BLTs on the buns today. They smelled awesome while rising and baking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleB675 said:


> I made some buns using my usual recipe but added a bit of Gouda with tomatoes and olives that I picked up at Sam's Club. We're having BLTs on the buns today. They smelled awesome while rising and baking.


Heaven! I can smell them from here.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A burger and fries at Twisted Root Burger Co.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pulled pork over Potatoes O'Brien and green beans. A bit of ice cream after.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was thinking of steak and fries and a veggie, mainly because I just got my new Farberware air fryer ($39 at WalMart).
> 
> Question for those of you who have one. Mine says it has to have 4" clearance sides and top and be set on a heat resistant surface. Now I'm nervous. I don't want to put it on my fairly new Formica countertop unless I know it's heat resistant enough. I could put it on my ceramic top stove, but I think that precludes my using even the broiler on the stove. How do you guys handle this or is my cheap $39 fryer the only one with not enough insulation? If it is, I'm returning it tomorrow.


 I had the same thoughts about the heat so I put mine on a second cutting board I had. That works for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> I had the same thoughts about the heat so I put mine on a second cutting board I had. That works for me.


Thanks. That will do the trick.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I would call my dinner: Ovo-Vegetarian... That is mostly veges and egg...


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Honeyed chicken wings. Stuck them in the marinade last night, looking forward to it!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Just been doing old leftovers, trying to get the freezers cleaned out


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chicken and veggie saute with honey mustard sauce.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

The wings were great, and now I hear my wife's made burgers today at her day job is bringing some home this evening


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We ate at the Blue Mesa Grill. I had tacos, II had enchiladas, and our son had a veggie wrap. Tonight I think will be Chick-Fil-A once we are home.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Ribeye steaks with a bit of roasted red and golden beet, goat cheese and spinach salad on the side.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chicken, cranberry, pecan salad from Sam's with beets and black olives on the side. That was last night.

Tonight is shrimp, cole slaw, beets and black olives.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Teriyaki salmon with rice today. Tomorrow it must be something - not sure what - with roasted vegetables. Burgers? Stir-fried chicken? Slices of pork?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We went to our favorite Mexican restaurant to do Valentine's Day without the crowd. I had shrimp enchiladas and II had Enchiladas Banderos (1 ground beef, 1 cheese, & 1 chicken enchilada with chorizo and one shrimp on top). Sides of refried beans and rice accompanied each entree. We then split one of their flan desserts. I'm stuffed.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Valentine's a day early, as I've unfortunately got a rehearsal tonight, and my lovely wife has a job interview in the evening as well.

I cooked a "Sizzling Beef Balti" from one of our favourite recipe books, and we enjoyed a very modestly-priced bottle of prosecco


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Tonight we're having beef stew with mushrooms and barley accompanied by homemade bread.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chicken tortilla soup


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Beef tips with mushrooms and onions, mashed potatoes, corn. I took GS to IHOP for lunch and brought half my lunch home.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Baby back ribs, baked beans, and a tossed salad. Chocolate chip banana bread from Fresh Market for dessert.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

We're having salad for dinner. Nothing fancy just romaine, cucumber, tomato, onion and boiled eggs wedges on top.

And vanilla cupcakes with vanilla buttercream for dessert.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Last night I roasted shrimp, asparagus, cherry tomatoes and threw it on pasta (with butter, oil, lemon juice/zest). It is a very simple recipe adapted from an old Pioneer Woman recipe. It takes about 20 minutes and is delicious.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Boneless chicken breast and potatoes cooked whole in the Instant Pot with a side of English peas. I use 1/2 cup water and 1/2 cup white wine for the liquid. I peel the potatoes, then we cut them up a little on our plates and add butter, salt, and pepper.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I baked my usual batch of 18 chicken wings this afternoon, so that's what I had for dinner with hash browns. I'll divvy the rest up for future meals.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I plan to bake some chicken breast and have sprouted rice and quinoa blend and sauteed spinach on the side.

For dessert, the yummy cupcakes i made yesterday.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Last night was London Broil, baked potatoes, and a cauliflower-broccoli salad.

Tonight will be salmon patties, fried potatoes, and creamed peas.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

We're having salmon patties as well. with roasted purple cabbage and potato salad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a Mac Jr. and unsweetened iced tea for dinner last night. No fries. I should have thought to make some in my no air fryer but the Mac was more than enough for me.

Tonight, I throw some shrimp into the last of the cole slaw and find a veggie or two to go with it.


----------

